# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  نبتدي منين الحكاية....

## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
حلم الإقامة في بيت جميل يحتوي علي كل عناصر الجمال هو ما يشغل بالنا جميعاً
الكثيرون منا يرون الطريق طويل لتحقيق هذا الحلم و يمر بخطوات كثيرة يصعب عليهم
إتباعها وحدهم ...منهم من يلجأ إلي مهندس ديكور لذلك و منهم من يحاول بمفرده و لكن 
تقف بعض العقبات حائل دون ذلك....

هنبدأ سوياً ببساطة نتكلم من البداية... بداية إستلامنا للشقة ماذا نفعل و بماذا نبدأ و كيف ....

1- اول خطوة في تأسيس المنزل هي رفع مقاسات هذا المنزل و أعني بها أخذ الأطوال و العروض لكل غرفة علي حدي في المنزل و إرتفاع السقف مع مراعاة ان هذا الإرتفاع سيقل علي الأقل 10 سم لظبط منسوب الأرضية و كذلك معرفة إرتفاع منسوب جلسة الشبابيك و عتب الأبواب، و في حالة بروز الأعمدة يراعي كتابة مقاسها .



2- قبل البدأ في اي من أعمال التشطيبات الداخلية علينا إختيار التصميمات التي نريدها او بمعني مبسط إختيار وحدات الاثاث و تصور مبدأي لكيفية توزيعها لأن توزيع عناصر الكهرباء يعتمد علي توزيع وحدات الأثاث.



فعلينا تحليل الفراغ الداخلي للحيز و تحديد الغرض المخصص له (هل هي غرفة معيشة ام سفرة أم إستقبال .....الخ)
 يمكن الإطلاع علي الكتب الخاصة بالديكور او المجلات و المعارض او المواقع التي علي النت و طبعاً لا نغفل معرض أبناء مصر للصور  ::  كي يكون لدي الجميع متسع من الإختيارات يمكن الإختيار منها إن لم يكن هناك فكرة متفق عليها.
يراعي ان يكون حجم وحدات الاثاث التي نختارها مناسب للفراغ بحيث لا تشغل كل الحيز حتي نجد فراغ للحركة بسلاسة.

3- بعد تحديد أماكن وحدات الاثاث نبدأ اول خطوتين و هما يسيران في خط متوازي و هما المرحلة الأولي من أعمال الصحي و الكهرباء....
يتم مد مسارات الكهرباء و الأسلاك و كانت تتم هذه العملية بالحائط و لكن أصبح الآن يتم مدها في الأرض  و هذا أفضل خاصة اننا نترك ما لا يقل عن 10 سم بالأرضية كما قلت سابقاً، يراعي توضيح كل التفاصيل للمقاول المنفذ لتلك الأعمال كي نضمن تنفيذها بدقة
و الأعمال الصحية تتم في عمل مسارات الصرف و التغذية بالحمامات و يراعي في حالة رغبتنا في تغيير اماكن وحدات الحمام مراعاة عمل ميل في المواسير في الأرضية حتي يتم الصرف بشكل منتظم و لا يحدث مشاكل مستقبيلة .

4- تبدأ بعد ذلك مرحلة المحارة و هي عمل طبقة من البياض للحوائط و الأسقف  و ظبطها جيدا
و في حالة وجود اي ميول في السقف او الحائط يراعي معالجتها في طبقة المحارة.



5- في حالة رغبتنا في عمل أرضيات من الخشب يتم عمل علفة من الخشب الموسكي بالأرضية و يتم عزلها جيداً و ملئ الفراغات بينها بالرمل و ثم تثبت فوقها "فالصة" و هي عبارة عن ألواح من الموسكي أيضاً تثبت علي مسافات  كي يتم تثبيت فوقها الباركيه و في حالة الأرضيات الخشبية ذات الألواح الطويلة يتم الإستغناء عن الفالصة..
في حالة الباركيه اللصق يتم تركيب تحته بلاط سنجابي و عزله قبل لصق الباركيه
ثم تقشط الأرضية الخشبية و بعد ذلك يتم دهانها بورنيش خاص لحمايتها.



الأرضيات الرخام يتم إختيار مقاس الترابيع يتناسب مع الفراغ فالمكان المتسع يمكنا إستعمال بلاطات ذات أبعاد كبيرة و يتم لصق الرخام بمونة اسمنتية ثم يتم جلائه و تبقي مرحلة التلميع للأخر.



 في حالة الأرضيات السيراميك او البورسلان تكون مثل الرخام و حذاري من لصقهم علي البلاط لان المنسوب تحتهم لا يكون مستوي تماماً و يحدث في الغالب تشققات فيهم بعد ذلك.



6- فيما يخص الحوائط في الحمامات و المطابخ يفضل الآن أن يتم عمل المحارة لها و يتم بعد ذلك لصق السيراميك او البورسلان او حتي الرخام بمادة لاصقة خاصة بذلك. 



7- بالنسبة للدهانات يفضل الدهانات البلاستيكية ذات القاعدة المائية أفضل من الزيتية 
قد تحدث كارثة لونية إذا اعتمدنا فقط علي إختيار ألوان جميلة محببة لدينا دون الإلتفات إلي عوامل أخري مهمة كالإضاءة، فلنحرص دائما علي تجربة لون الدهان في ضوء النهار و متابعة درجاته الطبيعية للمكان التي يمكنها إن كانت كثيرة أن تفتح من درجة اللون بشكل يجعله غير متجانس مع بقية الألوان المختارة، أما إذا كانت قليلة أو منعدمة فإنها ستضفي قتامة غير محببة علي اللون.
و إن الدهانات تعتبر أيضاً علاجاً قوياً لعيوب الحوائط و الحجرات فمثلاً الطلاء ذو السطح الخشن بإستخدام المعجون و السكين يفيد في حالات عيوب المحارة و الحوائط غير المستوية و هي مشكلة شائعة جداً في مصر للأسف.



الأسقف المنخفضة فيمكن طلاؤها بلون فاتح لامع عاكس للون يعطي إيحاء بأن السقف بعيد، و يعطي إحساساً بالإرتفاع و يقضي علي الشعور بالإختناق، أما في حالة الأسقف المرتفعة فيفضل طلاؤها بنفس لون الدهان المستخدم في الغرفة بحيث تبدو كلها كوحدة مستقلة بذاتها، 
اللون هو أحد أساليب التعبير عن النفس و هو فرصة لجعل بيتك يتكلم عنك،  فلنستعمل اللون بشكل جرئ.

8- عند إستكمال التشطيبات يتم تركيب وشوش الكهرباء و لا يفضل إختيار الوشوش الملونة لأنها لا تتناسب مع كل أنواع الأثاث و يتم تركيب وحدات الحمام من أحواض و خلاطات و خلافه في خط متوازي مع أعمال أكسسوار الكهرباء.

9- يلاحظ أن الأكسسوارات تكمل و توحد الصورة و الطابع العام للغرفة فيمكن بناء فكرة الغرفة علي قطعة اكسسوار واحدة، فلا يوجد قاعدة لذلك، المهم إختيار القطع بحرص شديد.

10- و تلعب الاضاءة دوراً مهماً في المنزل و يفضل إستعمال الإضاءة الغير مباشرة فهي تضفي جو راقي علي المكان 



و يفضل إستعمال النجف في غرفة السفرة و الإستقبال في حالة ان يكون الطراز كلاسيكي للمنزل... الإستعانة بوحدات الإضاءة الرأسية و الأباجورات يضفي لمسة جمالية علي المكان بصفة عامة

11- يراعي عند إختيار السجاد الا يكون حجمه كبير بحيث يشمل الفراغ ككل بل يكون نسبته متناسبة بحيث يغطي ثلاث اربع مساحة وحدات الأثاث في الفراغ.



ليس بالضرورة ان تكون الخامات و الوحدات غالية الثمن حتي تكون جميلة المهم إختيار المناسب للمكان و شخصية أصحاب المنزل و لا يضر إستشارة البعض ممن نثق في ذوقهم في إختيار الألوان و الأقمشة الخاصة بالأثاث و كذلك الستائر 

مهم الا ننفق المال الكثير علي اشياء ليست ذات قيمة و لا يظهر لنا جمالها فهناك مقولة سائدة تقول: 

"ان القبح الرخيص سئ بما يكفي أما القبح المكلف فهو جريمة"

هنا نكون قد وصلنا لنهاية الحكاية و تمنياتي القلبية للجميع ببيتِ جميل و هادئ
و دوماً في إنتظراكم لأي إستفسار في:

شبيك لبيك أي إستشارة في الديكور بين إيديك 

و ان شاء الله سأبدأ في تناول كل جزئية بالتفصيل في المشاركات اللاحقة 

موعدنا القادم مع الأرضيات بإذن الله ..فابقوا معنا

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ايهاب احمد75

لا اعلم هل تكفى كل الورود الموجوده قى كل الدنيا للتعبير عن روعه موضوعاتك وتميزها 

اطهر التحايا

----------


## حمادو

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع جميل جدا يا بوكى كالعادة
وإن شاء الله تكون سلسلة رائعة فى الديكور مثل سلسلتك المتميزة (العمارة الإسلامية على مر العصور)

وبالنسبة للدهانات
بالفعل الدهانات الزيتية أعتبرها كارثة, وإن كان ولابد من دهانات الزيت فيوجد فى السوق 3 أنواع متدرجة فى اللمعان وهى دهانات بدون لمعان, دهانات بدرجة لمعان خفيفة, ودهانات لامعة.
طبعا لكل نوع من أنواع الدهانات المساحة المخصصة له, مع العلم أن الدهانات اللامعة تظهر عيوب الحوائط والمحارة بشكل كبير جدا لأن الضوء ينعكس عليها باستمرار ويُظهر عيوب الحوائط 

أما الدهانات البلاستيكية فهى غير عاكسة للضوء, بخلاف أنها تعطى إنطباع بالسكينة والهدوء, والأهم من هذا (عن تجربة شخصية ) أنه لو تم إختيار الدهان البلاستيكي بعناية فلن يكون له رائحة, بعكس الدهانات الزيتية لها روائح تشمها الحيوانات الاليفه (كالقطط) وقد تتسبب تلك الروائح فى أمراض للاطفال والحيوانات الأليفة.

أيضا إضافة بعض العناصر البسيطة على الحوائط (مثل الصور الطبيعية مثلا أو الآيات القرآنية) يضفى على الحائط لمسة جمالية ويعطى إنطباع بالألفة داخل الشقة.
والأهم من هذا كله فى نظرى هو وضع المساحات الخضراء فى الإعتبار, وضع شجرة أو زرعة صغيرة فى كل غرفة يزيد من جمال الشقة, ويعطي إحساس بالراحة النفسية والنظافة.

بوكى 
أعتذر على الإطالة, ولكن الموضوع فعلا قيم جدا 
بخلاف أن الإهتمام بالبيت يعكس إهتمام بكل شئ جمالى فى حياة الإنسان


خالص مودتى أختى الكريمة
وفى إنتظار باقى الموضوع
***

----------


## emerald

وعليكم السلام رحمة الله وبركاته .

موضوع منتقى بعناية يا بوكي .. رائع جدا بشكل يفوق التصور. :f2: 

خصوصا الجزيئة الي تكلمتي فيها عن الألوان .. وضرورة استخدامها بجراءة .. نصيحة ممتاز جدا ..  :y: 
وايضا فكرة مد مسارات الكهرباء والأسلاك تحت الأرض .. وايضا اسلاك النت  والتيليفون.. داخل الجدار ..حتى لا نجد انفسنا محاصرين بأسلاك  كهرباء وسكك حديد هههههههههههههههه

احب الإحتياط لكل شئ ..و زيادة أماكن مشابك الكهرباء والتليفون ..  حتى لا نجد انفسنا مجبرين على تكسير الجدار ..
وتخريب الدهان !! واحيانا الديكور بالكامل !!

حلوة نصائح حمادو ..  :f: 

موضوع أكثر من رائع .. تسلم ايدك ..

وفي انتظار باقي الموضوع . :f: 

بارك الله فيكِ..

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
مرحباً بك بوكى ياللى كل الناس بجد بجد بيحبوكى 
ماشاء الله عليكى وعلى افكارك بجد اكثر من رائعه
انا متابعه معاكى ان شاء الله هذا الموضوع لاهميه خاصه لدى وان شاء الله استفيد منك
تقبلى ارق تحياتى
ويارب دائما منورة كل القاعات بالافكار والمواضيع الجميله المفيده
والى لقاء 
اتركك فى امان الله

----------


## boukybouky

> لا اعلم هل تكفى كل الورود الموجوده قى كل الدنيا للتعبير عن روعه موضوعاتك وتميزها 
> 
> اطهر التحايا


و الله ما عارفة ارد اقول ايه اخجلتم تواضعنا  :Girl (26): 

الف شكر يا إيهاب ربنا يخليك  :: 

و سعيدة بجد ان الموضوع عجبك و ان شاء الله تعجبك التكملة كمان

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> موضوع جميل جدا يا بوكى كالعادة
> وإن شاء الله تكون سلسلة رائعة فى الديكور مثل سلسلتك المتميزة (العمارة الإسلامية على مر العصور)
> 
> خالص مودتى أختى الكريمة
> وفى إنتظار باقى الموضوع
> ***


يا هلا يا حمادو منور

ايه يا سيدي المعلومات الحلوة ديه فيه ايه بقي هتقطع علينا و الا إيه ههههههههههه

الف شكر لك و لتواجدك العطر 

ان شاء الله يعجبك باقي الموضوع

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> وعليكم السلام رحمة الله وبركاته .
> 
> موضوع منتقى بعناية يا بوكي .. رائع جدا بشكل يفوق التصور.
> 
> خصوصا الجزيئة الي تكلمتي فيها عن الألوان .. وضرورة استخدامها بجراءة .. نصيحة ممتاز جدا .. 
> وايضا فكرة مد مسارات الكهرباء والأسلاك تحت الأرض .. وايضا اسلاك النت  والتيليفون.. داخل الجدار ..حتى لا نجد انفسنا محاصرين بأسلاك  كهرباء وسكك حديد هههههههههههههههه
> 
> احب الإحتياط لكل شئ ..و زيادة أماكن مشابك الكهرباء والتليفون ..  حتى لا نجد انفسنا مجبرين على تكسير الجدار ..
> وتخريب الدهان !! واحيانا الديكور بالكامل !!
> ...


تسلمي يا ايمرالد يا رب يخليكي يا قمراية 

و ان شاء الله يعجبك بقية التفاصيل و تكون فيها إفادة لك و للجميع

و انا في إنتظار رأيك دوماً 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم
> مرحباً بك بوكى ياللى كل الناس بجد بجد بيحبوكى 
> ماشاء الله عليكى وعلى افكارك بجد اكثر من رائعه
> انا متابعه معاكى ان شاء الله هذا الموضوع لاهميه خاصه لدى وان شاء الله استفيد منك
> تقبلى ارق تحياتى
> ويارب دائما منورة كل القاعات بالافكار والمواضيع الجميله المفيده
> والى لقاء 
> اتركك فى امان الله


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

يا رب يخليكي يا أم البنات بجد بترفعي دايما من روحي المعنوية  ::  تسلمي لي يا رب

و الله الروعة بتكون بتواجدكم الجميل و إحساسي بإعجابكم 

بس كده ده انا يزيدني شرف متباعتك يا قمراية و اي شئ انا تحت أمرك

و ان شاء الله يعجبك باقي الموضوع و تجدي فيه كل مفيد 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مرحلة تركيب الأرضيات تتم بعد عمل اعمال الكهرباء و الصحي و المحارة و قبل الدهانات

أولاً: الأرضيات الخشبية

هناك نوعان من الأرضيات الخشبية:

1- أرضية لصق و هي تكون عادة من الخشب HDF و تلصق بمادة خاصة بها 
و يتم لصقها علي أرضية من البلاط السنجابي و يتم العزل جيداً و بعد ذلك يتم قشطها
ثم مرحلة الدهان بالورنيش سواء لامع او مطفي كي يخافظ عليها.

2- أرضيان خشبية تثبت (مسمار)
اول مرحلة فيها تكون:



1- يتم تركيب العلفة الموسكي في الأرضية و هي تكون سمك 2×2 بوصة و يتم عزل العلفة قبل تركيبها و دهانها بالبيتومين 
2- في حالة عمل الأرضيات الخشبية الموسكي ذات الألواح الطولية تركب العلفة في اتجاه عكس إتجاه الألواح 
3- في حالة الأرضيات الباركيه تركب فوق العلفة ارضية تسمي "فالصة" و هي عبارة عن الواح موسكي تركب عكس إتجاه العلفة و تترك فراغات بينها ثم يثبت عليها الأرضيات الباركيه 
4- في حالة تركيب الباركيه سابق و لاحق يراعي ان تكون العلفة في البداية في نفس إتجاهه 
5- يتم تثبيت العلفة بواسطة شنابر في الأرض و تملئ الفراغات بينها برمل جاف و مهم جداً التأكد من جفاف الرمل كي لا تتسرب اي رطوبة للخشب بعد ذلك
6- يتم تثبت الباركيه بالمسامير من الجنب حتي لاتكون ظاهرة 
7- تقشط الأرضية حتي تكون كلها في منسوب واحد 
8- يمكن عمل صبغات للأرضية قبل دهان الورنيش باللون الذي نريده ثم تدهن بالورنيش اللامع او الطافي
حسب الرغبة فهي طبقة للحفاظ علي الأرضية

بعض نماذج للأخشاب بالصور حتي نتعرف علي الأنواع :

1- خشب جوز ترك (walnut)



2- خشب ماهوجني (mahogany)



3- خشب شيري (cherry wood)



4- خشب أرو أبيض (white oak)



5- خشب ميبل (maple)



6- خشب فينجي (wenge)



7- خشب زبرانو او ابرازان (zebra wood)




من نماذج الأرضيات الباركيه:

 أرضية باركيه شيري برازيلي (brazilian cherry)



أرضية باركيه خشب أرو و مطعم بخشب الجوز ترك



أرضية من الخشب الأرو مع الجوز ترك و خشب الميبل (maple wood)



أرضية خشب جوز ترك



أرضية خشب أرو 



أرضية خشب أرو، جوز ترك، فينجي 



بعض نماذج "السرة" التي توضع في وسط الأرضية :

خشب الشيري،ميبل، ماهوجني



 خشب الشيري، جوز ترك، ماهوجني، فينجي



خشب الشيري الأمريكي، أرو أبيض/ الميبل (wenge)




و بكده نكون استوفينا لحد كبير الأرضيات الخشبية 

و للأرضيات الأخري بقية ان شاء الله 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

فعلا رائعة ماشاء الله عليكِ يا بوكي .
تسلمي على الشرح الوافي .. تسلم ايدك والله .

في انتظار باقي الحكاية ^-^

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> فعلا رائعة ماشاء الله عليكِ يا بوكي .
> تسلمي على الشرح الوافي .. تسلم ايدك والله .
> 
> في انتظار باقي الحكاية ^-^
> 
> بارك الله فيكِ.


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

يا رب يخليكي الروعة في تواجدك و ذوقك يا ايميرالد

و أنا في إنتظارك دوماً علشان أعرف رأيك يا جميلة

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

إستكمالاً للأرضيات نتكلم اليوم عن 

الأرضيات الرخام و البورسلين و السيراميك

1- سبق و قلنا اننا نمد مسارات الكهرباء بالأرضية ثم بنضع طبقة من الرمل لظبط المنسوب

2- يتم لصق الرخام بمونة أسمنتية في الأرضية مثله مثل البورسلين و السيراميك

3- يراعي عند إستخدام البورسلين او السيراميك خاصة المستورد منه الشراء بزيادة عن المطلوب إحتياطي 

4- بعد لصق الرخام يتم ملئ الفواصل بين البلاطات بالكولة باللون المطلوب حسب لون الرخام

5- يتم جلاء الرخام جيداً ثم يتم تلميعه و هذه هي المرحلة النهائية

بعض الإحتياطات يجب مراعاتها عند إستعمال الرخام كأرضية:

1- بعض أنواع الرخام تمتص السوائل و تترك أثر بها مثال الرخام الكرارة... الشاي يترك بقع عليه

2- في أغلب حالات الرخام المستورد بتتم معالجته بالكولة لسد الثقوب التي فيه

3- في بعض الأنواع مثل : البرتورو_ الامبرادور الغامق...الخ يجب الأخذ في الإعتبار ان مجرد عينة صغيرة لا تصلح للحكم ...
فالتجازيع بتختلف حسب القطعة و بالتالي الأفضل الحكم من خلال طاولة رخام 

بعض أنواع الرخام لكي نتعرف عليها:

1- رخام كريمة مارفيل (Crema Marfil)_ أسباني



2- بوتيشينو كلاسيك (Botticino Classico)_ مصري



3- فانسي جرين (Fancy Green)_ هندي



4- أونيكس (Persian Onix)_ إيراني



5- أرابسكاتو (Arabescato Collettino)_ إيطالي



6- كرارة (Carrara)_ إيطالي



7- كالكاتا (Calacatta)_ إيطالي



8- بورتورو(Portoro)_إيطالي



9- إمبرادور غامق(Emperador Dark)_ إيطالي



10- أليكانتي (Rojo Alicante)_ إيطالي



11- ترافيرتينو (TRAVERTINO)_ إيطالي



و هكذا نكون قد إستكملنا الأرضيات 

و إلي الملتقي و الدهانات

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
الله عليكى يابوكى شرح وافى وكافى دا كدا لو الواحد حب يبقى مهندس ديكور يغش منك  :Girl (12): 
بس لى سؤال بالنسبه للباركيه خاصه باركيه هذه الايام بيقولوا انه بيسوس بعد فتره ايه السبب وهل العيب من الخشب ام سوء التركيب
لى عوده لسؤال اخر ياباشمهندسه 
تقبلى ارق تحياتى وفى انتظار الاجابه

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم
> الله عليكى يابوكى شرح وافى وكافى دا كدا لو الواحد حب يبقى مهندس ديكور يغش منك 
> بس لى سؤال بالنسبه للباركيه خاصه باركيه هذه الايام بيقولوا انه بيسوس بعد فتره ايه السبب وهل العيب من الخشب ام سوء التركيب
> لى عوده لسؤال اخر ياباشمهندسه 
> تقبلى ارق تحياتى وفى انتظار الاجابه


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
ههههههه تؤمري يا جميلة 

بالفعل الباركيه مثله مثل اي خشب ممكن يسوس ...و في الغالب بيكون عيب في الخشب اصلاً
و كمان الرطوبة في الرمل بتساعد جداً علشان كده قلت لازم التأكد من جفاف الرمل
ده بيكون لها حل في البداية اننا نضع مواد مضادة للتسوس تترش علي الرمل اللي بنضعه 
بين فراغات العلفة
و لو حصل التسوس ده بعد تركيب الباركيه او بعد فترة من الإستعمال بيتم حقن الباركيه بتلك المواد
في الأماكن التي بها تسوس لكن لو النسبة زادت بيكون أفضل خلع الصوابع التي بها التسوس و تغييرها
و لكن هذا طبعا بيستلزم قشط الأرضية كلها من جديد و طلائها. 
في إنتظارك دوماً أم البنات 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

وااااااااااااو يا بوكي وااااو
بجد موضوع في الجون
كنت محتاجة ليه من سنة لما كنت بعزل وبعمل كل الحاجات مع محمد بنفسنا
هتابع معاكي اكيد
يمكن نعزل تاني واتعلم بقي المرادي صح
بجد تسلم افكارك ومجهودك الجميل

----------


## boukybouky

> وااااااااااااو يا بوكي وااااو
> بجد موضوع في الجون
> كنت محتاجة ليه من سنة لما كنت بعزل وبعمل كل الحاجات مع محمد بنفسنا
> هتابع معاكي اكيد
> يمكن نعزل تاني واتعلم بقي المرادي صح
> بجد تسلم افكارك ومجهودك الجميل


يا الف مرحب بك يا سمسمة يا قمر

و لا يهمك اهو تعرفي علشان العزال الجاي ان شاء الله  :: 

و انا في إنتظارك دوماً

تسلمي يا رب منوراني يا جميلة

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

اليوم نبدأ الكلام عن:

الدهانات

1- مرحلة الدهان إذا كانت الشقة جديدة تبدأ بعد المحارة و بعد إستكمال الأرضية و تغطيتها جيداً

2- إذا كان هناك وقت كبير بين البياض و الدهان و تراكم التراب علي الحائط فيتم صنفرته لإزالة هذا التراب

3- تأتي بعد ذلك مرحلة المعجون و يكون عادة طبقتين و هذا للوصول إلي سطح مستوي للدهان 

4-في حالة إذا وجدنا بعض الثقوب أو الخدوش يتم صنفرتها و ملئ الثقوب بالمعجون عن طريق السكين  و في حالة الحائط القديم السابق دهانه يتم كحت أي شوائب او زوائد علي الحائط و يتم ملئ الفراغات بالمعجون..ثم يتم صنفرة الحائط جيداً مكان المعجون







5- تأتي بعد ذلك مرحلة البطانة و هي تعتمد علي نوعية الدهان بعد ذلك فكل دهان له البطانة الخاصة به
و تكون عادة طبقتين 

6- في حالة عمل الدهانات الكمبليكو تعتبر هي في حد ذاتها بطانة و يتم الدهان اللون الأخير فوقها طبقتين

7- في حالة الدهان الزيتي تكون البطانة زيتية و كذكل البلاستيك ذو القاعدة المائية تكون بطانته بلاستيك

8- نأتي للمرحلة الأخير و هي الدهان باللون المطلوب و السطح بالشكل المطلوب..
توججد كثير من التأثيرات في الدهانات تعتمد علي فكرة اللعب بالألوان أو الملمس...
علي سبيل المثال:

أ- السبونج (sponging) 

طريقة تعتمد علي إستخدام قطعة من الإسفنج أو القماش و بطريقة معينة متخصصة يتم اللعب باللون بحيث يعطي الحائط بعداً جديداً و يبدو كأنه مكسو بخامة و ليس مطلي.



ب- الفروتاج (frottage)

أسلوب لإحداث التأثير اللوني المطلوب حيث يعتمد علي خلق تجاعيد لونية يظهر فيها أكثر من لون بإستخدام ورق الجرائد أو أكياس البلاستيك .. 





كما يمكن أيضاً تمشيط اللون بإستخدام فرشاة خاصة لإظهار خطوط و تعاريج في اللون أو إستخدام الفرشاة بطريقة دائرية لخلق تأثير لون متداخل.



جـ - الستوكو (stocko)

أسلوب لإحداث التأثير اللوني المطلوب حيث يعتمد علي إستعمال سكينة المعجون في دهان الحائط 
بحرفية خاصة و يكون ذو سطح لامع و ناعم الملمس عند الإنتهاء من الطبقة الأخيرة منه.



9- يمكن إضافة بودرة فضية او ذهبية او اوكسيديه للدهان لإعطاء سطح له تأثير المعدن الملون به

10- توجد بعض الدهانات التي تعطي إحساس الشامواه فلها ملمس بنفس التاثير

في الآخر اللون هو تعبير عن إحساس الشخص و ميوله و تعبير عن النفس ...
المهم ان يكون اللون مريح و يتناسب مع بقية ألوان الحجرة 
و كذلك يجب مراعاة الإضاءة في إختيار اللون لأنها تضفي إنعكاس آخر عي السطح

في إنتظاركم دوماً و موعدنا القادم مع الإضاءة و التوصيلات الكهربائية

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## سوما

اختى\ بوكى....
ايه الموضوع الجميل والمفيد ده..الله ينور يا جميل...
الشكر ليكى ولحمادو ايضا على الاضافة وياريت كلنا نقطع على بعض فى اضافة المعلومات الجديدة.....
ان شاء الله أطبق منه وأخد المعلومات دى لما يكون عنى حكاية ( أقصد بيتى التانى -أن شاء الله-)..
تحياتى ليكى :f2:

----------


## Amira

الحقيقة انا شوفت الموضوع من اول حلقة بس للاسف الوقت مش ساعفني أني أشارك 
بس لما وصل للدهانات بقي قولت... لأ بقي مايصحش أنا هاجي علي السكن و لا أيه  ::  

بالنسبة لتجربتي مع بداية الحكاية ... إننا نقلنا في شقة جديدة من حوالي 5 سنوات و إلي النهاردة أحنا بنعاني إننا مش كنا متابعين الشغل فيها ماشي ازاي و الصنيعية شغالين ازاي .. لأن الشقة ظهر فيها عيوب كتير في الدهانات و الأرضية و شغل النجارة و الكهرباء. "مع العلم إن الشقة كانت علي الطوب الأحمر" و كان الواحد ممكن يعمل فيها الي في خياله .. بس للاسف بقي ... 
المهم ...نصيحة يا جماعة و عن تجربة ماحدش يسيب تجهيز منزله لأي حد و لازم يتابعه بنفسه و يتأني في التجهيز و يسأل أهل الخبرة. 

شرحك من أول الخطوات  متميز جدا يا ريهام لأنك بتتكلمي عن خبرة ... بالنسبة للدهانات كانت والدتي من يومين بتتكلم معايا في إننا عايزين نغير الدهانات بشكل عام ... و اتفقنا في الاخر إننا ممكن حاليا ندي زي وش تلميع للدهان الموجود حاليا لحد ما نعمل التغيرات الكتير الي الشقة عايزاها و علي اساسها نعمل بقي الدهانات الجديدة ... و قولت لها خلاص سيبي الموضوع دا عليا أنا هاجيب البلاستيك و اعمله أنا ... لقيتها طلعت فيا و بتقولي "أدي العيش لخبازه .. و أقعدي علي جنب و بلاش تفتي"  :Girl (12):  قولت الموضوع هنا فرصة أني أعرف رأيك ....يعني هو وش التلميع دا محتاج صنايعي فعلا... الواحد اصله بيشوف مسألة الدهان دي عادي و ناس كتير بتعمله بنفسها !!!! ياريت تفدينا أفادك الله. 

مرة تانية بسجل اعجابي بالفكرة المتميزة الي بيطرحها الموضوع 
و خصوصا إن كثرة العقارات حاليا و الناس الي داخلة علي بيوت جديدة أكيد هايستفادو جدا منه
ربنا يفتح عليكي دايما يا حبيبتي 
 :f:   :f:

----------


## boukybouky

> اختى\ بوكى....
> ايه الموضوع الجميل والمفيد ده..الله ينور يا جميل...
> الشكر ليكى ولحمادو ايضا على الاضافة وياريت كلنا نقطع على بعض فى اضافة المعلومات الجديدة.....
> ان شاء الله أطبق منه وأخد المعلومات دى لما يكون عنى حكاية ( أقصد بيتى التانى -أن شاء الله-)..
> تحياتى ليكى


أهلاً و مرحباً بك سوما 
الجميل تواجدك يا قمر
العفو علي إيه 
ربنا ييسر ان شاء الله و يفرحنا بك
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> [FONT=Arial][SIZE=3][COLOR=navy]
> شرحك من أول الخطوات  متميز جدا يا ريهام لأنك بتتكلمي عن خبرة ... بالنسبة للدهانات كانت والدتي من يومين بتتكلم معايا في إننا عايزين نغير الدهانات بشكل عام ... و اتفقنا في الاخر إننا ممكن حاليا ندي زي وش تلميع للدهان الموجود حاليا لحد ما نعمل التغيرات الكتير الي الشقة عايزاها و علي اساسها نعمل بقي الدهانات الجديدة ... و قولت لها خلاص سيبي الموضوع دا عليا أنا هاجيب البلاستيك و اعمله أنا ... لقيتها طلعت فيا و بتقولي "أدي العيش لخبازه .. و أقعدي علي جنب و بلاش تفتي"  قولت الموضوع هنا فرصة أني أعرف رأيك ....يعني هو وش التلميع دا محتاج صنايعي فعلا... الواحد اصله بيشوف مسألة الدهان دي عادي و ناس كتير بتعمله بنفسها !!!! ياريت تفدينا أفادك الله. 
> 
> ربنا يفتح عليكي دايما يا حبيبتي


يا هلا يا قمراية ازيك ما انت تقلانة علينا و مش بتدخلي عندي خالص  ::  منورة يا أميرة

بصي يا سيتي موضوع وش تلميع ده بصراحة شديدة انا مش معاكي فيه... اصل وش تلميع لإيه!!!
لو بالحائط عيوب محارة او عيوب دهانات هيكون الوش ده زي قلته مش هيضيف اي شئ
لكن لو الحائط تمام التمام مجرد نظافة اكتر او تغيير لون يبقي ماشي 

بس انا من رأي طنط ادي العيش لخبازه و لو هياكل نصه ههههههههههه
بصي يا أميرة كويس اننا نكون فاهمين ايه اللي بيحصل في شقتنا علشان مش نتخم و علشان ماحدش يضحك علينا
لكن نعمل بإيدينا مجهدة جداً و عايزة مهارات معينة و خامات و ادوات و ممكن النتجية تكون مش كويسة
يبقي بس تعبنا نفسنا و خسارة الخامات :Girl (20): 

عايزة تعمليها لوحدك بقي و تجربي في الشقة ممكن بس تتحملي .....  :: 
و ده يعتمد طبعا هتدهني دهان عادي...يعني بالرول يتفرد و بس و الا كمان عايزة  تجربي تأثيرات!!

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## نشــــوى

*السلام عليكم 
مش عارفة الموضوع ده انا مش شوفته خالص ازاى
واضح ان انا مقصرة في حق قاعة الديكور 

موضوع هايل بجد يا بوك بوك .. تسلم ايدك 
وافكارك ومعلوماتك وكل حاجة ههههههههههههههههه
بجد عرفت حاجات مش كنت عارفاها ..
يامسهل واشتري بيت وابدأ اطبق بأه هههههههههه*

----------


## boukybouky

> *السلام عليكم 
> مش عارفة الموضوع ده انا مش شوفته خالص ازاى
> واضح ان انا مقصرة في حق قاعة الديكور 
> 
> موضوع هايل بجد يا بوك بوك .. تسلم ايدك 
> وافكارك ومعلوماتك وكل حاجة ههههههههههههههههه
> بجد عرفت حاجات مش كنت عارفاها ..
> يامسهل واشتري بيت وابدأ اطبق بأه هههههههههه*


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

منورة يا قمر انا  عارفة ان المذاكرة واخدة من وقتك ربنا يعينك
تسلمي يا توتة ربنا يخليكي 
طيب بجد الحمد الله انا سعيدة اوي بكلامك ده 
ان شاء الله يا ارتحال ربنا يرزقك الخير كله 
في إنتظارك دوماً
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## amak_77

موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا وبما اني بمر حاليا بالمراحل دي 
فاكيد هتابع خطوة خطوة لغاية ما اخلص 
ده غير الاسئلة بقي
ربنا معاكي 
بس هو سؤال بسيط 
هل المونة الي فها جبس ممكن تاثر في السيراميك حتي لو كمية ضئيلة 
وشكرا ليكي

----------


## boukybouky

> موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا وبما اني بمر حاليا بالمراحل دي 
> فاكيد هتابع خطوة خطوة لغاية ما اخلص 
> ده غير الاسئلة بقي
> ربنا معاكي 
> بس هو سؤال بسيط 
> هل المونة الي فها جبس ممكن تاثر في السيراميك حتي لو كمية ضئيلة 
> وشكرا ليكي


اهلاً وسهلاً بك يا اماك منور الموضوع
طيب آخر تمام تابع و تحت أمرك في أي إستفسار
مونة لصق السيراميك لا يتم وضع جبس بها 
رغم ان الجبس هيساعد علي تماسك المونة سريعاً لكن مع الوقت بيحدث به تشققات 
و هذا بيؤثر لحد ما علي متانة ثبات البلاطات ممكن يكون بشكل صغير و لكنه متواجد
و دلوقتي بقي الأفضل عمل المحارة للحمامات و لصق السيراميك بمادة لصق خاصة به عليها
في إنتظارك دوماً أماك
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
معاً لنكمل الحكاية و نأتي إلي مرحلة 

التوصيلات الكهربائية والإضاءة

نتكلم أولاً عن التوصيلات الكهربائية

1- كما أشرت في بداية الحكاية ان أفضل شئ الآن عمل التوصيلات الكهربائية في الأرض قبل تركيب الأرضية
2- علينا وضع تصور لقطع الاثاث بالمنزل حتي يتم توزيع مخارج الكهرباء.
3- علي سبيل المثال بالنسبة لغرفة النوم يتم تحديد وضع السرير و بالتالي حتي يتم وضع مخارج للكهرباء
علي يمين و شمال السرير لإضاءة الأباجورات او الأباليك بجانبه و يجب تحديد اي منهما لأن كل واحدة 
ستكون بإرتفاع مختلف.
4- علينا توزيع مخارج زائدة للكهرباء لربما نستخدمها بعد ذلك منعاً من التكسير بعد ذلك أو عمل مسارات
 خارج الحائط و تكون الأسلاك ظاهرة.
5- تكون البرايز عامة في الحجرات علي إرتفاع 30 سم من الأرض ..
مفاتيح الإنارة علي إرتفاع 90 إلي 110 سم من الأرض..
برايز المطبخ تكون علي إرتفاع 110 سم من الأرض..

ثانياً الإضاءة

تعتبر الإضاءة عنصر أساسي لخلق جو نفسي صالح للعمل و تزيعها يقي العين من الإجهاد و بالتالي يحسن كفاءة العمل.

وغالبا ما تكون وظيفة الإضاءة تحت التصنيفات التالية : 
1- إضاءة عامة : هي التي تضيء المكان و تحقق الضوء العام للغرفة . 
2- إضاءة مركزة : هي التي تعطي دعم و مزيد من الضوء المباشر لمراكز العمل و النشاط في الغرفة . 
3- إضاءة موجهة :هي التي تستخدم لتبرز النقاط الجمالية في المنزل و تلفت النظر إليها كالتحف أو اللوحات أو الديكورات الإنشائية . 

توجد العديد من التعاريف التي يمكن أن نطلقها على الإضاءة الجيدة إلا انه يمكننا القول بأن الإضاءة الجيدة هي الإضاءة الفعالة والمؤثرة، و تتميز الإضاءة الجيدة بقدرتها على توضيح مسارات الحركة بين الغرف واليها و إبراز مناطق الجلوس والعمل و كذلك راحة العينين 
و عليه يجب مراعاة مصادر الضوء الطبيعية في التصميم المعماري للمبني و تكون الإضاءة طبيعية مصدرها الشمس او تكون وحدات إضاءة صناعية و في هذه الحالة لها مصادر مختلفة. 
و إن انتقاء وحدات الإضاءة ليست إلا خطوة من خطوات المرحلة الأخيرة في عملية تنفيذ أي نظام إضاءة وهنا يجب أن ندرك انه ليس بمقدور وحدة الإضاءة مهما بلغـــــــت أناقتها و جاذبيتها أن تعوض عدم وجود إضاءة جيدة..

أنواع وحدات الإضاءة الصناعية:

1- الثريات: 
تعتبر من أفخم وحدات الإضاءة و تحقق إضاءة عامة للمكان وأبرز استخداماتها في غرف الاستقبال والمعيشة وتصنع من خامات متعددة أهمها النحاس، البرونز، الحديد المشغول أو المطلي وتتدلى غالبا من سقف الغرفة ومنها الكلاسيكي و الحديث، و قد تحلى بقطع الكريستال المختلف الأشكال لكسر الضوء وتشتيته في كافة الاتجاهات. 



و عادة هذا النوع من الإضاءة يصلح أكثر للتصميمات ذات الطابع الكلاسيكي و في الأماكن ذات المساحات الكبيرة نوعاً ما.



2- الأطباق: 
وتصنع غالبا من الزجاج بهياكل معدنية، وأفضل مكان لها حجرات النوم و المداخل و الممرات وعادة ما تكون مثبته السقف و تعطي إضاءة خافتة لا تجهر العين. 





3- المصابيح المعلقة : 
و تستخدم عادة لتحقيق إضاءة مركزة للمراكز النشاط في الغرفة مثل كاونتر المطبخ. 





4- الأباجورات : 
وتتنوع أشكالها والخامات التي تصنع منها وهياكلها تشكل بطريقة تمكنها من الارتكاز على أسطح مستوية بارتفاعات مختلفة، تستخدم غالبا في المكاتب وفوق الكومدينو في حجرة النوم وفي أركان غرف الاستقبال أو المعيشة و يراعي في غرفة النوم ألا يقل إراتفاع الأباجورة عن 55 سم من فوق الكومدينو.





5- وحدات الإضاءة الرأسية:
و هي بنفس شكل الاباجورات و الخامات مع إختلافات بسيطة و يكون إرتفاع الساق الخاص بها عالي
و لا يقل عن 170 سم 





6- الأباليك:
تكون وحدات إضاءة نموذج مصغر من الثريات و باشكال مختلفة كلاسيك و مودرن و تثبت علي الحائط بإرتفاع 180سم من الأرض..



و منها اباليك الصور و تثبت فوق الصور و التابلوهات



7- الإضاءة الغير مباشرة:
و هي تكون إضاءة غير مباشرة بتركب في الاسقف المعلقة بشكل لا تظهر فيه وحدة الإضاءة نفسها  و لكن يظهر لنا الضوء المنبعث منها.






إضاءة الحدائق:

علينا مراعاة في إضاءة الحديقة ما يلي:
1- السلالم و العتبات في حال وجودها يجب توفير إضاءة مناسبة لها لتحقيق الناحية الأمنية أولاً ثم الجمالية حيث تشع كل عتبة من السلم بضوء يحدد موضعها بشكل رائع . 



2- الممر الأساسي المؤدي للمنزل حيث ترتب على جانبي الطريق و بشكل منتظم وحدات أرضية غير متوهجة يحدد ارتفاعها حسب الرغبة . 



3- الأماكن المخصصة للجلوس في الحديقة بحاجة لإضاءة مناسبة كالمناطق المحيطة بالمسبح أو المنصات المخصصة للجلوس و الإضاءة هناك متنوعة من أرضية و جدارية أو علوية مثبته على عريش أو مظلة تحدد منطقة الجلوس . 



4- الإنشاءات الجمالية كالأقواس و الأعمدة و الأسطح الحجرية , و واجهات المنزل بحاجة لضوء يميزها و يبرز قيمتها الجمالية أيضاً. 



5- السور الخارجي للمنزل بحاجة لإضاءة تحدده أولاً و تبرز قيمته الجمالية الإنشائية و إذا كان هناك نباتات على السور تبرزها الإضاءة بشكل أفضل , و الإضاءة على السور تعتبر عنصر أمني أيضاً. 



6- النباتات و الأشجار في الحديقة تحتاج لإضاءة تبرز قيمتها الجمالية و الكشافات الأرضية بمختلف أحجامها و ألوانها حيث تعكس ظلالها على السور أو تظهر تفاصيل سطحها الجميل كجذوع النخيل . 



في إنتظاركم دوماً و موعدنا لنكمل الحكاية مع التوصيلات الصحية و تنسيق الحمامات و المطابخ

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بصراحة يا بوكي موضوع روعة*
*ان قررت تحويل مكتب المحاماة الي مكتب ديكور بعد الشرح الوافي دي*
*كان نفسي اقولك يا ريت تحطي لنا متوسط الاسعار لكننا للاسف اسعارنا كل يوم في الطالع*
*جزيل الشكر و الاحترام*
*مودتي*

----------


## اسكندرانى

بوكى  

تسلم ايدك  وافكارك 
يا بوكى 
بجد مضوع تحفه 

بس عاوز اسال سؤال 

 عجبنى جدا الصنيعيه اللى لابسين جوانتيات 

انا كده فهمت السر 

السر فى الجوانتيات مش الصنيعية 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## boukybouky

> *بصراحة يا بوكي موضوع روعة*
> *ان قررت تحويل مكتب المحاماة الي مكتب ديكور بعد الشرح الوافي دي*
> *كان نفسي اقولك يا ريت تحطي لنا متوسط الاسعار لكننا للاسف اسعارنا كل يوم في الطالع*
> *جزيل الشكر و الاحترام*
> *مودتي*


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازيك يا ابن طيبة منور الموضوع و قاعة الديكور 
هههههههههه و بعدين بقي هتقطعوا علينا و الا إيه  :: 
بالفعل الأسعار بتتغير بشكل سريع لدرجة احنا نفسنا بنتفاجئ بها و بتغيرها الغريب ده
العفو علي ايه و في إنتظارك دوماً
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> بوكى  
> 
> تسلم ايدك  وافكارك 
> يا بوكى 
> بجد مضوع تحفه 
> بس عاوز اسال سؤال 
> عجبنى جدا الصنيعيه اللى لابسين جوانتيات 
> انا كده فهمت السر 
> السر فى الجوانتيات مش الصنيعية 
> ...


اسكندراني باشا منور تسلم يا رب و تعيش
ايوة طبعاً كل شئ منظم و مرتب مش اي كلام
لازم نحافظ علي إيدينا ...انا شخصياً بعز الجوانتيات جدااااااا
يا ريت بجد نتعلم ان كل شئ يتعمل بشكل سليم و مش هيكلفنا أي شئ
بس هيقلل الأضرار اللي ممكن تحصل مش أكتر 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
العزيزة...boukybouky..
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته...

أنا عديت على الموضوع ده كذا مرة و قريته كذا مرة...و الفكرة أول مرة بهرتني جداً لأنها جديدة جداً و إثراء بجد لمنتدى أبناء مصر...ازاي بقى معلقتش فيه كل ده...مش عارفة ...بجد الواحد عاوز يعمل كونسلتو 

بوكي الموضوع ده عاوز تتحط عليه علامة انه من المواضيع المميزة في ابناء مصر...لأنه فكرته بجد عبقرية و عرضك ليه بجد أكتر من مميز...تسلم ايدك مرة و اتنين و مليون..

الموضوع فادني جداً جداً....و حسيته بسيط و واضح و بيدي الواحد كل الي هو عاوزه للبيت...شكراً جزيلاً...

كل سنة و انتي طيبة يا بوكي...

ودي واحترامي...





*

----------


## boukybouky

> *
> العزيزة...boukybouky..
> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته...
> 
> أنا عديت على الموضوع ده كذا مرة و قريته كذا مرة...و الفكرة أول مرة بهرتني جداً لأنها جديدة جداً و إثراء بجد لمنتدى أبناء مصر...ازاي بقى معلقتش فيه كل ده...مش عارفة ...بجد الواحد عاوز يعمل كونسلتو 
> 
> بوكي الموضوع ده عاوز تتحط عليه علامة انه من المواضيع المميزة في ابناء مصر...لأنه فكرته بجد عبقرية و عرضك ليه بجد أكتر من مميز...تسلم ايدك مرة و اتنين و مليون..
> 
> الموضوع فادني جداً جداً....و حسيته بسيط و واضح و بيدي الواحد كل الي هو عاوزه للبيت...شكراً جزيلاً...
> ...


أهلاااااااا ازيك يا قمراية ده ايه النور ده 

و لا يهمك يا توتة المهم ان الفكرة عجبتك و مفيدة و ده اللي بجد بيسعدني

تسلمي يا حبيبتي مش تتصوري بجد انا سعيدة ازاي برأيك ده ربنا يبارك فيكي

و انت بالصحة والسلان يا شعاع 

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

وصلنا للجزء الأخير في الحكاية و هي 

*التوصيلات الصحية* 

يستعمل في السباكة الداخلية للحمامات و المطبخ مواسير بلاستيك و تلك المواسير نوعان نوع لونه رصاصى اسمه pvc ونوع لونه ابيض اسمه upvc ولكن الاسم الدارج هو pvc ابيض و pvc رصاصى أما الكُلة المستخدمة نوع امريكى ونوع المانى ويفضل الامريكى وطريقة عمل الكُله ليس للصق فقط و لكن بتعمل على تسخين المواسير وتسييحها بدرجة تعمل على تمام الالتصاق.

بعض النقاطك التي يجب أخذعا في الإعتبار:

1- اذا كان فيه اعمال مدادات صرف او تغذية بحائط خرسانة او عمود يتم بناء طوبة سمك 6 سم ملاصقة للعمود للتكسير فيها بدل التكسير بالخرسانة.

2- صرف الارضية يراعى الا يكون بزاوية حادة او متعامدة وان يكون دائما بزاوية 135 لسهولة الصرف.

3- يثبت حوض المطبخ علي إرتفاع 90 سم من الأرض (إرتفاع حافة حلة الحوض) و يكون سقوط الحلة بمقدار 17 إلي 20 سم من الحافة ،و يكون ارتفاع الخلاط عن الرخامة 20-25 سم و المسافة بين مخرجى الخلاط 15 -17سم. يلاحظ ان يكون منسوب مخرج الخلاط عند سطح السيراميك لضمان عدم استخدام وصلات اضافية لانها وسيلة لتسريب المياة بالحائط .

4- إرتفاع حافة حوض الحمام 85 سم من الأرض و إذا كانت حلة الحوض منفصلة و غير غاطسة في الرخامة فيراعي ان تثبت الرخامة اقل من 85 سم بمقدار إرتفاع خلة الحوض، و يجب تحديد نوعية الخلاط المستعمل إذا كان مثبت بالحوض ام بالراخامة أم بالحائط المواجه لكي يتعمل  عمل المخارج له مظبوطة و لا يتم التكسير في الحائط بعد تركيب السيراميك او البورسلين.

5- قاعدة الحمام يكون الصرف الخاص بها من 5 - 7سم من اسفل ماسورة الصرف الى منسوب الارضيه
و المحابس الاول للشطاف 40-50 سم عن الارض و الثانى اسفلة للسيفون 25 سم عن الارض ويلاحظ ان يبعد الخط الراسى الواصل بين المحبسين عن منتصف صرف القاعدة بمسافة لاتقل عن 30-35 سم حتى لايدارى المحابس خلف القاعدة.
وقاعدة الحمام نوعين من حيث الصرف نوع يتم صرفة مباشرة على المنور وتسمى قاعدة مرحاض حرف p ونوع اخر بيكون بعيد عن حائط المنور ويتم صرفة على مداد 4 بوصه بالارضية حتى يصل لعمود العمل ولا يفضل استعمال هذا النوع فى الادوار العليا وعند استعماله للضرورة يجب ان يكون سقوط بلاطة الحمام من 15 الى 20 سم وليس 10 سم لان ميل المداد فى هذه الحاله يجب ان يكون 2 سم لكل متر.
وطبعا يجب عزل ارضية الحمام بالبيتومين والخيش المقطرن قبل وضع مدادات الصرف على الارضية.

*تجهيزات الحمامات*

1- في حالة أن تكون مساحة الحمام صغيرة يفضل عدم وضع بانيو و الإكتفتاء بعمل دش رأسي (stand shower).



2- يراعي عدم إستعمال بلاطات سيراميك او بورسلين كبيرة و ذات رسومات ضخمة في الحمامات ذات المساحات الصغيرة حتي لا تزيد الإحساس بالضيق.

3- يمكن وضع مرايات بعرض الحائط للعمل علي توسعة الحمامات.



4- يمكن إستعمال ورق الحائط المعالج و المضاد الرطوبة ،علي سبيل المثال يكون الحائط رخام حتي منسوب 110 سم و بعد ذلك ورق الحائط  و كذلك إستبدال ورق الحائط بأنواع دهانات مضادة للرطوبة و تعطي تأثير دافئ و كلاسيكي لحد كبير.





5- لو مساحة الحمام تساعد يفضل إختيار وحدات مناسبة لتصميم الحمام لكي يتم وضع الأدوات الخاصة بالحمام فيها.



6- أصبح الآن هناك تصميمات لا حصر لها للحمامات الأهم إختيار ما يناسب المساحة.
و للإطلاع علي مزيد من تصميمات للحمات يمكنكم الضغط علي هذا الرابط:

معرض أبناء مصر للتصميم الداخلي_تصميمات الحمامات

و بكده نكون وصلنا لنهادية الحكاية و يا رب تكون عجبتكم و استفدتم منها 
و اي حد عنده أي سؤال انا تحت أمره سواء هنا أو في :

شبيك لبيك أي إستشارة في الديكور بين إيديك
و توتة توتة فرغت الحدوتة  :f2: 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*ألف مبرووووك * 







ألف مبروك يا بوكي  






عندمــا تدفعني أمـــــواج الحـــــياة للوداع
ترسو بي على شواطئ الــذكـــــــــــريــات 
أتذكر فيها قلوب حفظتها في أعــماق قلبي
ويظنون أنهم غـــابوا عن ذاكـــرة الليالي
ولكنهم .. في قلبي خالدون ولا يزالـــــون
كمــا سكنوا أول مرة .... بـــاقـــــــــــــون

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

:xmas 7:  ألف مبررررررررررووووووووووك يا أ\ ريهام..   :xmas 7: 
*ويارب دايمااااااا المزيد من المشاركات والموضوعات الهادفة و الناجحة.. أن شاء* الله
مع أرق تحياتى...... بعام سعيد.. ::h::

----------


## زهــــراء

الغالية بوكاية ..ريهام ...
الف مبرووووووك الاوسكار يا رورو على الموضوع الرائع جدا حقيقي ..
انا حأجي اعلق بعدين عليه بالتفصيييل بس جيت اقولك الاول الف مبروك وده شيء متوقع نظراً للمجهودات الجميلة اللي بتعمليها في المنتدى ..بارك الله فيكِ يابوكاية ..
خالص حبي وتقديري .. :Girl (25): ..

----------


## loly_h

*حبيبتـــى الرقيقة صاحبة المواضيع العبقريــــة ... ريهــــــــام



الف الف مبروك ريـــرى 

وتستحقى الاجمل على مجهودك بكل القاعات

ودايما يارب مميزة وحاصدة كل الجوايـــــز

ودعواتى لك بمزيد من النجاح والتألق دائمــــــاً

تقبلـــى كل الـــــــــود...

*

----------


## قلب مصر

الف الف مبروك يا بوكى 
انتى تستاهلى الف الف أوسكار  :M (32):

----------


## boukybouky

> ألف مبروك يا بوكي  
> 
> [/size][/font]


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 

الف شكر لك يا أيمن علي تهنئتك الرقيقة




تسلم يا رب و عقبال ما نهنيك بالاوسكار ان شاء الله 

دمت بكل خير

********




> ألف مبررررررررررووووووووووك يا أ\ ريهام.. 
> ويارب دايمااااااا المزيد من المشاركات والموضوعات الهادفة و الناجحة.. أن شاء الله
> مع أرق تحياتى...... بعام سعيد..


الله يبارك فيكي يا سوما تسلمي لي يا رب



ربنا يخليكي و بجد سعيدة بتهنئتك الرقيقة 

و انت بالصحة و السلام يا رب 

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> الغالية بوكاية ..ريهام ...
> الف مبرووووووك الاوسكار يا رورو على الموضوع الرائع جدا حقيقي ..
> انا حأجي اعلق بعدين عليه بالتفصيييل بس جيت اقولك الاول الف مبروك وده شيء متوقع نظراً للمجهودات الجميلة اللي بتعمليها في المنتدى ..بارك الله فيكِ يابوكاية ..
> خالص حبي وتقديري ....


زوزو القمر ازيك يا توتة 

الله يبارك فيكي يا رب تسلمي يا قمراية 



ربنا يكرمك يا زوزو بجد كلامك مش عارفة اقول ايه و ارد عليه بإيه

بجد مش تتصوري رأيك ده اد ايه اعتز به ربنا يبارك لك 

دمتِ بكل خير

*********




> الف الف مبروك يا بوكى 
> انتى تستاهلى الف الف أوسكار


الله يبرك فيكي يا أم يوسف منورة يا قمراية



يا رب يخليكي و تسلمي لي علي ذوقك 

انتِ الي بجد تستاهلي كل خير 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *حبيبتـــى الرقيقة صاحبة المواضيع العبقريــــة ... ريهــــــــام
> 
> 
> 
> الف الف مبروك ريـــرى 
> 
> وتستحقى الاجمل على مجهودك بكل القاعات
> 
> ودايما يارب مميزة وحاصدة كل الجوايـــــز
> ...


لما نتكلم عن الإبداع يبقي لازم نقول "لولي" علي طول 

انت بجد اللي ما شاء الله عليكي تصميماتك و ذوقك فائق



الف الف شكر يا قمر بجد علي تهنئتك الرقيقة 

و الف شكر علي مجهودكم كلكم و مجهودك انت بالذات في التصميمات الجميلة ديه

و كل أوسكار و انت بخير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Kind Hand

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الاخت العزيزة ريهام
الف مبروك الاوسكار مرتين ما شاء الله على المواضيع الجميلة 
وبعدين احنا عايزين نستغلك بقى شوية فى موضوع الديكور دة ربنا يعينك على دعاء واسئلتها والوانها الغريبة 
الف مبروك ياريهام وبجد انتى مكسب للمنتدى ومجهودك رائع والاوسكار اقل تكريم تستحقية
وبالتوفيق

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الاخت العزيزة ريهام
> الف مبروك الاوسكار مرتين ما شاء الله على المواضيع الجميلة 
> وبعدين احنا عايزين نستغلك بقى شوية فى موضوع الديكور دة ربنا يعينك على دعاء واسئلتها والوانها الغريبة 
> الف مبروك ياريهام وبجد انتى مكسب للمنتدى ومجهودك رائع والاوسكار اقل تكريم تستحقية
> وبالتوفيق


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

الله يبارك فيك يا رب تسلم يا وليد 



بس كده انت تؤمر يا سيدي هي بس تشوف اللي عايزاه عينينا و الف مبروك و ربنا يتمم بخير

يا سلام و الله بجد ديه شهادة أعتز بها جدا ربنا يكرمك يا رب

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## عصام كابو

*الف مبروك يا ريهام على الاوسكار

فى انتظار المزيد و المزيد من موضوعاتك الجميلة



*

----------


## boukybouky

> *الف مبروك يا ريهام على الاوسكار
> 
> فى انتظار المزيد و المزيد من موضوعاتك الجميلة
> 
> 
> 
> *


يا هلا يا هلا مين ده الدكتور عصام بنفسه يا مرحبا يا مرحبا  :: 

ازيك يا عصام انت فينك..... يعني لازم أوسكار علشان نشوفك 

اعمل أوسكار كل شوية انا علشان بقي تدخل قاعة الديكور و الا إيه هههههههههه



منور يا باشا و الف شكر و ربنا يكرمك يا رب 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

الف الف مبروك يا رورو للأوسكار فوزك بيه

حقيقي تستحقي كل خير

ربنا يبارك فيكي ويحقق لك كل أحلامك  :M (32):

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
الف مبروك يابوكى 
انت ِ بحق مكسب كبير للمنتدى وكل من يشارك  فى موضوعاتك 
تستحقى اكثر من جائزة وجائزة
مره اخرى مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبروكــــــــــ  ـــ

----------


## boukybouky

> الف الف مبروك يا رورو للأوسكار فوزك بيه
> 
> حقيقي تستحقي كل خير
> 
> ربنا يبارك فيكي ويحقق لك كل أحلامك


الله يبارك فيكي يا قلب مصر تسلمي يا رب 



ديه شهادة اعتز بها بجد  و من مين أم يوسف الغالية 

يارب و لك المثل و زيادة

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم
> الف مبروك يابوكى 
> انت ِ بحق مكسب كبير للمنتدى وكل من يشارك  فى موضوعاتك 
> تستحقى اكثر من جائزة وجائزة
> مره اخرى مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبروكــــــــــ  ـــ


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

الله يبارك فيكي يا أم البنات

يا نهار ابيض يا أم البنات انت بتحرجيني و الله بذوقك ....كتير عليّة حقيقي كلامك الحلو ده



ربنا يخليكي يا رب الجايزة الحقيقية محبتكم و معرفتكم

ربنا يجعلنا دوماً اخوات متحابين فيه

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## رمشة عين

الله  يجننن  يا بوكي بوكي

بجد افديتنا ربنا يخليكي  دة حينفعني قوي في جهازي وترتيب شقتي

يااااااااااااااااارب  أكون اد المسئولية وتطلع شقة حلوة 

بجد ربنا يبارك فيكي

----------


## boukybouky

> الله  يجننن  يا بوكي بوكي
> 
> بجد افديتنا ربنا يخليكي  دة حينفعني قوي في جهازي وترتيب شقتي
> 
> يااااااااااااااااارب  أكون اد المسئولية وتطلع شقة حلوة 
> 
> بجد ربنا يبارك فيكي


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلا و مرحباً بك رمشة عين منورة القاعة و الموضوع

تسلمي يا رب و بجد مش تتصوري سعادتي بكلامك ده و اني قدرت اضيف معلومة تفيد من حولي

ان شاء الله هتكون شقة رائعة مش بس حلوة، المهم انك تكوني مرتاحة فيها و كل شئ بيتعمل بعد كده

لا يا قمر هتبقي بإذن الله و انا تحت أمرك في أي استفسار 

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 70"]    أختى الرقيقة ريهام

                  ألف ألف مبرك لفوز موضوعاتك بالأوسكار

                 وانتِ تستحقية عن جدارة

            وان شاء الله من نجاح الى نجاح




                          مع تحيتـــــــــــــــــــــى[/frame]*

----------

